
A Thousand Pounds of Dynamite (2014) - kf
https://magazine.atavist.com/a-thousand-pounds-of-dynamite
======
dang
If curious see also

2018
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18661581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18661581)

2016 (a bit)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11802353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11802353)

[https://www.damninteresting.com/the-zero-armed-
bandit/](https://www.damninteresting.com/the-zero-armed-bandit/) \- on the
same topic - discussed twice in 2015:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9725851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9725851)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816123)

------
simonebrunozzi
> John Birges Jr. was 19 years old. He liked weed, beer, girls, and the
> Stones.

I really like this passage here. So poetic in its own way.

~~~
agency
This quote cracked me up

> The other had short dark hair and protruding ears. “A hayseed,” Yablonsky
> said. “A goober type.”

------
notdonspaulding
Investigative journalism at its finest.

------
ajuc
> The feds always got them at the money drop.

That's one problem bitcoin is solving.

~~~
ISL
Bitcoin makes the flow of money beyond the money-drop transparent. Every last
morsel of the ransom is permanently marked.

Bitcoin has many remarkable properties, but permanent anonymity is not one of
them.

~~~
wyck
I think your missing the point, a money drop is about
transportation/distribution and not anonymity. Transporting money is the hard
part and bitcoin has changes this area more than anything. Being anonymous is
easily circumvented by various other techniques, some new, some old.

------
blarg1
Hate it when they write articles like this, makes it hard to skim it.

------
m_eiman
Scrolling was broken for me until I removed the extra parameters in the URL,
to make it [https://magazine.atavist.com/a-thousand-pounds-of-
dynamite](https://magazine.atavist.com/a-thousand-pounds-of-dynamite)

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed to that from [https://magazine.atavist.com/a-thousand-pounds-
of-dynamite?n...](https://magazine.atavist.com/a-thousand-pounds-of-
dynamite?no-overlay&preview) above.

